# [CONFIG]Changement de fuseau horaire (résolu)

## lol.2.dol

Salut  à tous,

Voilà je suis un ex français emigré en angleterre pour 1 an et j'ai voulu changer l'heure de ma Gentoo. Mais celle ci ne veut pas(ou alors elle se remet à l'heure initiale au redémarrage).

J'ai bien entendu changer la tmezone sur Europe/london, j'ai aussi utiliser un client ntp pour me synchroniser, j'ai tenté de changer l'heure avec hwclock, mais rien y fait elle reste toujours à l'heure française...

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider, me donner une sorte demarche à suivre qui pourrait fonctionner????

Merci beaucoup!!Last edited by lol.2.dol on Wed Oct 17, 2007 8:08 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et pour mieux voir les choses, es-tu en heure UTC ou locale ? Si tu es en heure UTC, un simple cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/London /etc/localtime (et TIMEZONE="Europe/London" dans le /etc/conf.d/clock pour actualiser le /etc/localtime lors des mises à jour de sys-libs/timezone-data) devrait suffire et s'appliquer directement. Dans le cas de l'heure locale, il faudrait normalement en plus de ça, recorriger l'heure (à la main, ou ntp-client, et encore mieux : avec un ntpd qui tourne pour la laisser tout le temps synchro), puis faire un hwclock --systohc pour appliquer les changements dans le BIOS (CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes" dans le /etc/conf.d/clock ça aide bien aussi).

Apparemment tu as déjà fait tout ça, mais dans le bon ordre et les bons cas ou pas ? Révérifie tout ça  :Smile: 

Si t'as pas de Windows à côté, qui ne sait pas ce qu'est une heure UTC, je te conseille d'être sur cette heure là, qui simplifie énormement la vie lors des changements de timezone, ou simplement pour ne rien avoir à faire lors des changements d'heure d'été/hiver.  :Wink: 

----------

## lol.2.dol

Ok, je viens de faire toute la manip, pour l'instant ça le fait!

Je vais faire un reboot , pour voir si c'est bon!

Merci

(Pas de problème pour le titre du sujet, j'y suis allez un peu vite ^^)

edit: Bon bha çe le fait! J'avais taper les même commandes avant de poster ici, mais j'ai pas du faire dans le bon ordre! MERCI!

----------

## lol.2.dol

Je suis désolé de faire une remontée de topic, mais ça ne fonctionne plus....

A chaque fois que je redémarre ma Gentoo, j'ai un décalage dans le nombre de minutes(et ce décalage varie entre 5 minutes et parfois plusieurs heures...). A chaque redémarrage de ma gentoo je fais donc un /etc/init.d/ntp-client start && hwclock --systohc pour la remettre à l'heure!(Sinon ça fout le boxon dans les fichiers de configuration).

Voici mon etc/conf.d/clock

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/conf.d/clock
> 
> CLOCK="local"
> 
> TIMEZONE="Europe/London"
> ...

 

J'ai mis l'horloge en "local" vu que j'ai un XP qui tourne à coté(d'ailleurs lui il n'a pas l'air d'être touché par le décalage à chaque redémarrage!)

Voilà, si vous pouviez me re aider!

Merci à vous!

----------

## geekounet

Tu peux mettre un daemon ntpd pour le garder continuellement à l'heure.

----------

## guilc

ça c'est parceque le changement d'une heure a provoqué une fausse dérive de l'horloge

```
rm /etc/adjtime
```

Et ça ira : ce fichier contient les informations de dérive à appliquer au redémarrage !

----------

## lol.2.dol

@geekounet: Je ne pense pas que je peux mettre de démon ntpd vu que je ne suis pas continuellement connecté(j'ai vu qu'il y avait une astuce sur le Wiki pour lui dire d'attendre la connexion avant de se lancer, mais ça me tente pas trop), et puis ça fait un démon de plus au démarrage^^(Je suis plutôt du genre minimaliste dans ma conception informatique!)

@guilc:Parfait!! Merci beaucoup!

@ tout le monde: Merci! @+

----------

## geekounet

 *lol.2.dol wrote:*   

> @geekounet: Je ne pense pas que je peux mettre de démon ntpd vu que je ne suis pas continuellement connecté(j'ai vu qu'il y avait une astuce sur le Wiki pour lui dire d'attendre la connexion avant de se lancer, mais ça me tente pas trop), et puis ça fait un démon de plus au démarrage^^(Je suis plutôt du genre minimaliste dans ma conception informatique!)

 

Je met des ntpd sur chaque machine, même mes laptops, et ça ne pose aucun problème. Ya aucun besoin de rester connecté en permanence, tant que l'horloge ne dérive pas de plus de 1600 secondes pendant que t'es pas connecté. ntpd apporte aussi l'avantage de rectifier l'heure progressivement plutôt que d'un coup, pour éviter les problèmes du genre les dates des fichiers dans le futur et tout ... Et c'est moins lourd que ntpdate et plus léger, ... ça fait un daemon de plus, mais il ne pèse rien, donc pourquoi s'en passer ...

----------

## lol.2.dol

Ah dans ce cas là pourquoi pas, c'est point bête!

Je le metterai lors de ma prochaine réinstallation complète de mon système!

----------

## fred1973

Bonjour,

J'utilise ces conseils chez moi et ça passe très bien.  :Smile: 

Par contre au boulot, quand je lance ntp-client, j'ai le message suivant :

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...

 * Failed to set clock                                                    [ !! ]

Je suis derrière un proxy et je présume que ça vient de là. Comment faire pour régler ça ?

Merci d'avance !

----------

